# Occupational therapy cost



## pavlina (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, I just received a job offer that includes bonus of 20% of the revenues when this is over 30000 AED monthly, in addition to basic salary. What is the average cost of an OT session in Dubai?


----------



## itismelee (Nov 27, 2012)

Great! This kind of therapy is unusual in Dubai. Or I have heard much about it here.

However, it's usually between AED 300-500 for a session. Jumeirah therapist clinics (which are considered to be the most expensive) charge AED 500 a session for close kinds of treatments.

Based on that, if your handle 3 sessions a day you will secure your 2%.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

AED 250-300 for ongoing patients in high end areas (Jumeirah); AED 500 for first/newer clients

AED 150-250 for ongoing patients in lower end facilities; 300-400 for first/newer clients

-md000/Mike


----------

